# peavey 1503



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

What are the specs of this woofer? The peavey black widow 1503 15" 8 ohm


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

http://www.epicenter-forum.de/hifi-...17178-peavey-black-widow-1503-8/?l=2&14a45b5b

Peavey (Black Widow) - 1503-8TSP Parameter des Lautsprechers: Peavey (Black Widow) - 1503-8

Hauptdaten:
Qts: 0,257
Fs (Hz): 49
Vas (l): 174

Erweiterte Hauptdaten:
Qms: 1,67833209
Qes: 0,303469787

Sonstige Daten:
Preis: 
SPL (dB): 100

Bemerkung:

Elektrische, Mechanische Parameter:
RMS (P): 350
Re (Ohm): 8
Mms (g): 
Cms (vm/N): 
BL (TM): 
Dd (cm): 
Le (mH): 1,025199463


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Great man, I e-mailed peavey and most of it checks out.

One loud speaker. Was made from 1985-1990


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

No problem guy! What type of enclosure you plan on building for it?


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

In my room it was in a 3.5 cubic foot sealed enclosure, with some poly-fill, running off of a peavey PV500 amplifier and it absolutely loved that amp. I was stunned at how loud it was.

Right now its in my truck running off a hifonics centurion X in about 2.5 cubic feet sealed. It sounds great, blends nice, and the amp's gain is turned wayyyy down.

But I hear it might be better in a ported enclosure, probably bigger too


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Where the pics???


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

itll be about a week


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

So its been a year but here they are. The magnet is pretty big.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Lol!!!


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

yup its still alive


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Too bad xmax is not known to model a horn for it.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

It might be like 5mm. Not sure though. I took off the magnet and it looks like the voice coil could go into the magnet structure about 1 cm before it hits.

Also I've seen it jump about 5mm when I played it free air for a bit.


----------

